# Catoosa-Walker-Dade 2019-2020 Deer Thread



## jinx0760 (Sep 20, 2019)

For everyone hitting the woods for deer this year in the NW corner of Georgia, please share your stories!


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Sep 23, 2019)

No deer tale yet but have been getting trail camera pictures of lots of does and bucks. Three of the pictures had deer and coyotes in the food plots together , just looking around .  Is that common


----------



## jinx0760 (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks like I will have to invest in some new camo for this season?  I'm trying to find shorts, mosquito nets and camo sandals?


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hunting buddy has passed a little basket 6 about 9 am.


----------



## tjgregory (Oct 21, 2019)

I saw a small buck at 7:55 Saturday morning in Walker.  This was the only deer that I saw over the weekend, making it my second worst opener.  This was disappointing after getting trail camera pictures of bucks fighting and working scrapes during the week, but that’s just hunting.  I know that the best days are ahead.

Maybe some cooler weather will get them moving around a bit.  I always feel good about getting a chance to shoot when it is cold enough for wool pants and insulated boots.


----------



## tjgregory (Nov 1, 2019)

A buddy got this eight-point off of the place this morning.  It was running a doe across a field.  Maybe this weekend will be good with the drop in overnight temperatures.    Maybe more hunters in the woods for the first day of the doe season might stir up the deer and get them moving around.  Maybe I will find a lucky horseshoe before tomorrow morning.


----------



## tjgregory (Nov 2, 2019)

Hunted today from daylight until about noon saw three small bucks and five does ranging from large to medium size between 8:15 and 10:30.  Two of the three young bucks were chasing does.

I shot at a coyote between deer sightings.  He appeared on the right side of my tree, forcing me to contort my body to aim and shoot.  He heard me fumbling around in the stand and started running full speed.  I fired twice, but my shooting was not slick enough to kill the killer.  One of my bullets cut a small sweet gum in half.  I am not good at hitting fast-moving targets with a rifle.  Too bad that I didn’t have a shotgun.


----------



## tjgregory (Nov 9, 2019)

Things were quiet this morning.  Spotted a young buck at 8:58, but couldn’t see his rack very well.  I hunted from daylight until 11:30 and didn’t see any other deer.

I flushed a timber doodle while walking out of the woods, which made me just about jump out of my boots.  It was on the edge of an old cutover.  First time that I have ever seen one of these birds in Walker County.


----------



## rigderunner (Nov 13, 2019)

I hunt in Catoosa walker and Chattooga alot and I haven't seen any bucks chasing yet. I've been watching does every night but no bucks yet.


----------



## Otisman (Nov 13, 2019)

No chasing seen in walker co. for me so far. First two weeks of December have been most productive for me.


----------



## Otisman (Nov 18, 2019)

Saw this one and a smaller buck pushing a doe in the battlefield couple days ago. Also saw 30 or more other does not being bothered.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 19, 2019)

rigderunner said:


> I hunt in Catoosa walker and Chattooga alot and I haven't seen any bucks chasing yet. I've been watching does every night but no bucks yet.


Catoosa here.  Started chasing here last week of October.  They are on lock down past week.  Sometimes the does your seeing have already been bred.  Stick close to doe bedding,  you'll find the bucks


----------



## rigderunner (Nov 19, 2019)

That's been my main objective but I still haven't seen any signs of chasing or rutting on the areas I've been hunting. I've watched the does very close but nothing yet. I've been at it pretty much 7 days a week so I'm hoping something changes soon. It's normally in full swing  by this time of year atleast the 3 places Ive been hunting


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 20, 2019)

Last week of November and first week of December is going to be the best time for rutting action for everyone in here.  Looks like rain is going to get in our way some during that time frame.


----------



## joe444r (Nov 20, 2019)

i was in mtn cove this morning at 9 working,,big buck running a doe


----------



## tjgregory (Nov 25, 2019)

I got this nine-point at 10:45 yesterday morning.  He came in behind a doe.  The doe did not flee when I shot him, and three more bucks showed up within minutes, all smaller than the one already on the ground.

This nine-pointer was one of ten deer that I saw yesterday morning between daylight and 11:00AM. Both of his ears were split and the tip was broken off one of his tines from fighting.  I estimate his live weight at 145lbs.

I was off work today and got back in the stand before daylight with a freshly re-sharpened knife.  The woods were as quiet as a library save for four individual does that I saw between 8:15 and 11:00.  Stayed in the tree until noon and jumped a fawn-sized doe or button buck on the walk out.  I will be back in the woods tomorrow morning, back at the old salt mine on Wednesday, Thanksgiving at the in-laws, and in the woods again on Friday.  I will try to see enough tomorrow and Friday to post up some interesting reports.  Good luck to those of you that are getting in the woods this week.


----------



## 520ranger (Nov 26, 2019)

? good deer. The time is getting right. The next 3 to 4 weeks should should be good.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Nov 27, 2019)

Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## Otisman (Nov 28, 2019)

Friend got this one chasing a doe in walker county this evening


----------



## 520ranger (Dec 2, 2019)

Bucks are starting to get busy in Dade county. Saw the first sign today. The next couple of weeks should be interesting.


----------



## Otisman (Dec 7, 2019)

Got a good 8 this morning in walker. First 2 weeks of December have been the most productive for seeing mature deer in daylight where I am.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 24, 2019)

Last Saturday I hunted the edge of a hardwood swamp.  Before I left I hit the grunt hard and then a doe can, within 30 seconds a nice doe followed by a shooter buck came flying out of the swamp and headed across the hayfield .  I yelled, screamed and tried to slow them down, but to no avail!

Merry Christmas, NW Georgia!


----------



## 520ranger (Dec 26, 2019)

*They where out and about this morning. Got a good mountain buck. *


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Dec 27, 2019)

Congratulations on a very nice buck


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice deer!


----------

